# Looking for a case with great airflow



## Anusha (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been looking at few of the cases in my price range. JPY10k~15k. might not reflect the prices in USA, but what i 

Few questions I have are,

1. while 90 degree turned hard drive bays offer tidiness, doesn't the bay walls work as a blocking surface for the front intakes fans thus lowering efficiency of the airflow? 

2. having top fans exhaust will cause the rear exhaust fan to suffocate, wouldn't it? the exhaust has a kuhler 620 with CM blademasters in push-pull exhausting hot air, and those fans have the power of all my other 5-6 fans combined. currently, if i set the top fan exhaust in my antec 300, it will not blow out any air. the blade masters draw all the air and nothing for the 140mm enermax t.b. silence 800rpm fan. so i have it as an intake 

was reading this article by silverstone as well. actually talks about the top exhaust issues as well.

mostly those two questions.

i need install 3 HDDS, 2 SSDs and i have lots of low RPM 120mm fans.  

was looking as the following cases.
1. Antec DF-85 
2. CM 690 II Advanced
3. NZXT Phantom
4. SilverStone Raven RV03
5. Fractal Design Define R3


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2011)

1. Yes, but most cases aren't air tight enough to not allow the other fans in the case a place to draw air from. Meaning the doors, floor vents, and any place the case comes together, air can be sucked in, if its needed.

2. I wouldn't say suffocate, but it will change the way the air flows in a chassis. With the use of a AIO water cooler, you might suffocate the rear exhaust a bit with top fans, but if an air tower cooler was in there, it acts as the separation so that both top and rear fan have a source of air from different sections of the chassis.

I'm going to look for a few cases, but I say look for a compartmental build like an 800D, where you can remove the drives from the flow, or something like the CM series of cases where you can remove half of the drive racks to keep good air flow from the front and still have room for 3-4 hard drives (CM 690II comes to mind for cheap and options like I mentioned).

DF-85 is loud as hell
CM 690II good choice
Phantom good choice
RV03 louder, will do what you need.
Define R3 haven't had one yet, but I do read/hear good things.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2011)

In my case (that was inevitable, so don't blame me) I have 2 fan slots on top. I have the one nearest the rear exhaust empty though, while I'm using the other top fan slot as an intake. I thus have 4 intakes (2 front, 1 bottom, 1 top) and 2 exhaust (side and rear).


If I were to rank the 5 you listed...
1. NZXT Phantom (I like the interior, while the exterior is a case - lol again - of "your mileage may vary")
2. Fractal Design Define R3 
3. CM 690 II Advanced
4. Antec DF-85
5. SilverStone Raven RV03 (it's more of being a bit more expensive than anything else - if based in prices *over here*, I don't really know if the same is true there).


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> 5. SilverStone Raven RV03 (it's more of being a bit more expensive than anything else - if based in prices over here, I don't really know if the same is true there).



For $140 (US based pricing) it has a ton of things other cases wish they had at that price range


----------



## IggSter (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a Raven rv02b (3 x 180mm air punisher fans)
Noctua NH-D14

Core i7 running at 4.2gig (idle temp 36-38c)
GTX 580 at stock ( idle 33c)

Case is almost silent with fans set at high.

I LOVE THIS CASE


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2011)

this was my favorite part of the RV03...


----------



## Anusha (Jul 2, 2011)

looking at the bit-tech case reviews, specifically the graphs in this page, DF-85 even the fans at low RPM has great cooling potential. i wonder if those results will change is i populate the case with fans, for example, the CM690 supports 11 fans!! and only 3 come pre-installed. 

though, having 2 rear exhausts will be a problem when mounting the kuhler 620 radiator in the case of DF-85.

btw, i am in a very hot room! i don't use the A/C just yet, even though it is summer in Japan. i can do OK with the fan, but the PC might not. when i touch the hard drives, they are pretty hot. even the ones that do not do any read/writes. i guess the drives are too close to each other in my current Antec 300.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 2, 2011)

IggSter said:


> I have a Raven rv02b (3 x 180mm air punisher fans)
> Noctua NH-D14
> 
> Core i7 running at 4.2gig (idle temp 36-38c)
> ...


Raven R02 is JPY2100 more than the R03. Weird how that is. R02 is better than R03?


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2011)

@Anusha: What are your temps right now? Since there's just an hour or so time difference between us, I guess you're posting right now in the very early morning of the 3rd of July LOL


----------



## Anusha (Jul 2, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> @Anusha: What are your temps right now? Since there's just an hour or so time difference between us, I guess you're posting right now in the very early morning of the 3rd of July LOL


indeed 1am here.  still searching for the perfect case so that i can have it tomorrow. else, i have to wait till the next weekend. >_< mostly ordering through Amazon, as they have one day shipping as i have Amazon Prime. 

CM 690 II Advanced was my first choice, UNTIL i saw those bit-tech graphs. i want the perfect case for less than JPY15000. which comes to around $170. but we don't always get the US prices here. but sometimes we do better! for example, the DF-85 is only $120 where as at newegg it is still at $155.

oops! need to update the system specs. XD (done)


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 2, 2011)

i would agree with sneekypeet on the RV03. I owned the RV02 and had some of the lowest air cooled temps ive seen. I had a really big cpu cooler, and some home made mods to the video cards to cool them better. The rv02 would be a nice case too but if your out for a new one, look for the 3rd


----------



## Anusha (Jul 2, 2011)

i would be keeping the case on the carpeted floor. Not good for Raven, right? :S


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 2, 2011)

Anusha said:


> i would be keeping the case on the carpeted floor. Not good for Raven, right? :S



i did that when i have my 02. solution, cardboard under it. just cut it to desired size. i saw an increase in performance doing that.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 2, 2011)

ok since that is solved, where should i mount the radiator? there are only two exhausts: one on top (comes with a 120mm preinstalled), one on rear towards top. i guess it'll fit in this rear bracket?


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 2, 2011)

When i got my p6x58d-e, i wanted to watercool it in that case but i didnt have a small enough rad. If you are going with an air cooled unit, the RV series are some of the nicest. if you wanted to water cool it, your going to need to break out the dremel. i noticed that even tho its a full atx, the RV02 was very tight, because of the air flow solution. Going back to watercooling, i have a cpu / gpu / 2x120mm rad / cd bay rez. i had no problems cooling it in pretty much any case, as long as the rad had its airflow pointing away from the motherboard. i also posted a project log of me ripping into a stacker 810. i liked that case but i found a mac g5 to mod later.

** if you have a single 120mm rad. the best spot would be right on top. the rear would need a mod, because thats where the psu is on the rv02. The rv03 is nice because of the rear but if you dont watercool the video cards, you will find the pipes in the way. you will loose the option of sli/crossfire (from what i can tell)


----------



## Anusha (Jul 2, 2011)

no i have the 120x120mm radiator of the antec kuhler 620 aio aircooler. look at this pic. this is how it sits in my Antec 300 right now. link

i guess i will be OK with the rear fan.


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 2, 2011)

Anusha said:


> no i have the 120x120mm radiator of the antec kuhler 620 aio aircooler. look at this pic. this is how it sits in my Antec 300 right now. link



That would work if you had it on the top. that's much better than my water loop for that case. you may want someone elses opinion, but personally i like the look of the 03 and how well that series performed. 

what ever you choose, that cooler seems to be pretty versatile. never used it before though.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 2, 2011)

mdnelson09 said:


> That would work if you had it on the top. that's much better than my water loop for that case. you may want someone elses opinion, but personally i like the look of the 03 and how well that series performed.
> 
> what ever you choose, that cooler seems to be pretty versatile. never used it before though.


bought it couple of days ago. 

yeah, it seems the hose won't be long enough for back. i will have to do with the top fan mount. 

one question though. what should the rear fan's orientation be? exhaust, right?

ah one positive thing. installing the drives in the back of the motherboard plate would keep the heat away from the other side. cool design!

watching this video as we speak. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb4yIcO7EyQ


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2011)

Exhaust out the top with the 620


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 2, 2011)

i would run the rear as an intake. i feel if it pushes air out (as an exaust), it will be drawing cold air from the bottom away from your video card. you can always try it one way; run it and get your finger wet to see if there is any difference in temp. then try switching it and see what runs better.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 2, 2011)

mdnelson09 said:


> i would run the rear as an intake. i feel if it pushes air out (as an exaust), it will be drawing cold air from the bottom away from your video card. you can always try it one way; run it and get your finger wet to see if there is any difference in temp. then try switching it and see what runs better.


yeah i guess i have to find it out myself. 

ok, i think i am gonna order this right now.


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 2, 2011)

Good luck! let us know how well it works for you.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 2, 2011)

mdnelson09 said:


> Good luck! let us know how well it works for you.


sure thing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is mine, I am happy with it, had it for 2 years or more ..... (crap pic I know)..........


----------



## Anusha (Jul 2, 2011)

already ordered the Raven RV03 mate. besides, HAF cases are so damn expensive over here.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 3, 2011)

Got the case. Took me 3 hours to get it up and running! Installing the drives and front intake fans were a pain in the butt. And behind the motherboard tray is a cable mess! Not because of the case, but because of the arrogant sleeved cables of the TX850 PSU. They won't bend! And those sleeves are taking up a lot of room. I had to install the drives, remove them, install again...many times to finally power up all the 5 drives. I mounted all of them on the back of the motherboard tray. Maybe there is still room for improvement, as I had to get this up and running before I went to bed, otherwise I couldn't sleep! XD 

Anyways, the cooling is much much better. The front of the motherboard is very clean. I installed all the 4 120mm silent fans I had with me as intake. Three exhausts. including the VGA. Doesn't really need any exhaust as the air would come out through the vents on the top anyways.

Couldn't install the DVDRW as the SATA cable wasn't long enough. Should get a new one. These cases should come with SATA cables as accessories. :S

Will try rearranging the cable clutter on the back of the motherboard tray when I get some free time. Couldn't install the fan to cool the hard drives because of this. Should do something about it as there is no airflow in the back as far as I can tell. 

New problem. Two in fact. Cannot keep anything on the case, because it is NOT flat nor would it block the airflow. And have to be careful not to spill anything from top of the desk. :O


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yikes. 

The biggest problem that you look like your having, is that cable management. To be honest, you'll find cable management a pain in any case like that. Good to hear you had solutions for cooling in it. Its a bummer that the case didnt come with sata cables, but it makes more sense if you think about new builders usually get them in the motherboard box. o.o 

Glad to have the pros and cons about this case from someone who worked with it. 

Just keep an eye on your cup. life would end if anything were to happen.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 3, 2011)

of course this a new build, and i got  SATA cables. 2 L-shaped ones and 2 regular. L-shaped ones are hard to use, but I managed somehow. It is that the optical drive needs a very long one. 

This is a pretty good build log with that case:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/986547-silverstone-raven-rv03-user-review-lessons.html

Speaks of all the issues he had and recommendations for a new builder.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 3, 2011)

Anusha said:


> Should do something about it as there is no airflow in the back as far as I can tell.



The RV03 has the Air Penetrator fans passing the mobo tray and do provide air behind the tray, look closer you will see the second fan is shifted a bit to allow for this, at least mine is/was.


----------



## Anusha (Jul 3, 2011)

so have i heard, but i will have to *cut *the excess cables in the PSU to get this working XD


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh I got what your cooking now, not that it isn't provided, but the PSU cables killed it. When I built mine I used a fully modular PSU, I guess I really overlooked that small detail


----------



## Anusha (Jul 3, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Oh I got what your cooking now, not that it isn't provided, but the PSU cables killed it. When I built mine I used a fully modular PSU, I guess I really overlooked that small detail


Got this PSU from a good deal. It all comes back barking at you when you try to cut costs.


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 4, 2011)

Either HAF or ANTEC


----------



## Anusha (Jul 4, 2011)

Fixed the cable issues. I could manage to move one of the hard drive from bottom left corner to top right corner. This allowed me to use the bottom left corner hard drive bracket as a cable hiding cave. 
could install the backplate fan too. there is so much room now.  

now i am happy. if only those coolermaster fans on the radiator were quieter....


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 4, 2011)

These would be my choices, they in a similar price range as the Raven case:

http://www.corsair.com/cases/graphite-series/graphite-series-600t.html
http://www.corsair.com/cases/graphi...hite-graphite-series-600t-mid-tower-case.html
http://www.corsair.com/cases/obsidian-series/obsidian-series-650d.html
http://www.corsair.com/cases/obsidian-series/obsidian-series-700d.html


----------



## Jetster (Jul 4, 2011)

Corsair makes some stunning cases


----------



## Anusha (Jul 4, 2011)

They are not in the similar price range over here mate.

Raven RV03
vs.
Corsair 600T
Corsair 650D
Corsair 700D is missing on Amazon, but it can't be cheaper then 650D anyways. 

Actually, the dealer I got my case from had it at around JPY500 cheaper than the current price. He had only one in stock. XD

But the Corsair 600T black is available for 16xxx at some places. White one cheapest is over 20k. It is not a bad price at all, but the Raven is great for show off  

1USD = JPY82 these days


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 4, 2011)

wow yeah, that is a difference, but IMO its worth it... my next upgrade will be the Corsair 600T in white!


----------

